# TV antenna connection details



## leew1 (May 25, 2010)

I Have an Advent 7048 laptop with a small TV antenna socket on the Back..
When I bought the laptop it had an adaptor to convert the small connection from the back to a standard TV coaxial connection. I have lost the adaptor and I am trying to find a replacement but I have no idea what it is called or where to find one..


----------



## BuckeyeSeabee (Jun 10, 2010)

The port on your computer looks like a headphone jack? If so, what you're looking for is a Coaxial to 3.5 MM mini adapter, I know this because I had a Sony Viao that had that same connection. I had to replace the adapter once, and found a replacement for it at RadioShack. This was a few years ago, and I've been trying now for about half an hour to find you one on the net, and not having much luck at it. Check with your local RadioShack. If I come across one I'll post it up here.


----------



## BuckeyeSeabee (Jun 10, 2010)

Is this it?

If so, click pic. Hope you've got 55 cents!


----------

